# Parts Source For Asian Machines--a Grizzly Problem



## modela (Jan 6, 2016)

Let's face it, most machinery is manufactured in Asia.  The good part about it comes from the lowering of the cost of machinery.  The downside is finding parts.  A case in point is the power feed on my Bridgeport.  In a short period of inattention I ran the power feed up against a stop.  Ouch.  Obviously it was made in China.  I pulled it apart and found a plastic gear in the worm drive missing some teeth. 

I went on the web and could not find the manufacturer.  I went on ebay, not much luck there either.  Finally, I looked on Grizzly's site.  One thing you can say about Grizzly is that they do keep parts.  I ordered the plastic gear, modified it slightly on my lathe to fit and I was back in business.  I turned around and ordered another as a backup.

I have found parts for grinders and other machinery from Grizzly that saved machines.  There parts catalogs are good and their staff is helpful.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 6, 2016)

I have done the same finding parts at Grizzly for other machines.


----------



## modela (Jan 6, 2016)

kd4gij said:


> I have done the same finding parts at Grizzly for other machines.



Chinese firms must either copy each other or there is a few big ones.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 6, 2016)

if it's any consolation , the plastic gears are metric modulus and readily available from many sources


----------



## modela (Jan 6, 2016)

Ulma Doctor said:


> if it's any consolation , the plastic gears are metric modulus and readily available from many sources


Thanks,  I will keep that in mind.  Is there a specific source?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 6, 2016)

i had a mini lathe a few years ago, when i was purchasing gears for it, i found hundreds of sellers on a google search for modulus 1.0 gears.
out of ease i chose ebay retailers, a retailer from the Greek isle Cyprus.
i don't recall his name, or if his ebay store still exists .

a more recent google search may prove to be useful to you


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 6, 2016)

just a FYI, modulus to metric is what diametrical pitch is to imperial


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 6, 2016)

modela said:


> Thanks,  I will keep that in mind.  Is there a specific source?



SDP/SI is a source that I used for gears.  Very reasonable and rapid response. http://www.sdp-si.com/web/html/products.htm

Here is another:  http://www.qtcgears.com/?utm_source=CNC+Zone&utm_medium=Banner&utm_campaign=CNC+Zone+SDPSI+2013


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 7, 2016)

Maybe this gear from CDCO (cdcotools.com)?  Gotta love a design where the gears are the "clutch" in the drive train.  I looked hard at the Enco 13 x 40 lathe, my father-in-law has one.  I took off the headstock cover to see the quadrant for English/Metric gear changes.  Saw a large plastic gear, went another route . . .

Bruce


----------



## AR1911 (Jan 7, 2016)

A single plastic gear in a geartrain is almost always there to be an inexpensive "fuse" in the event of a crash. It can also reduce harmonics.   Fairly common and reasonable practice.


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 7, 2016)

AR1911 said:


> A single plastic gear in a geartrain is almost always there to be an inexpensive "fuse" in the event of a crash. It can also reduce harmonics.   Fairly common and reasonable practice.



Agreed, but instead of buying the Enco lathe with a plastic gear as the weak point, my preference was a Grizzly G0709 which uses the more typical brass shear pin on the lead screw.  Same design as my Clausing and Rockwell lathes.  I haven't crashed a lathe (yet), but did shear the pin on my Rockwell years ago when I tightened the nut/thrust washer on the end of the lead screw too tight.

Bruce


----------



## modela (Jan 7, 2016)

BGHansen said:


> Maybe this gear from CDCO (cdcotools.com)?  Gotta love a design where the gears are the "clutch" in the drive train.  I looked hard at the Enco 13 x 40 lathe, my father-in-law has one.  I took off the headstock cover to see the quadrant for English/Metric gear changes.  Saw a large plastic gear, went another route . . .
> 
> Bruce
> 
> ...





BGHansen said:


> Maybe this gear from CDCO (cdcotools.com)?  Gotta love a design where the gears are the "clutch" in the drive train.  I looked hard at the Enco 13 x 40 lathe, my father-in-law has one.  I took off the headstock cover to see the quadrant for English/Metric gear changes.  Saw a large plastic gear, went another route . . .
> 
> Bruce
> 
> ...



That is the one.


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 8, 2016)

modela said:


> That is the one.


Glad it worked out for you!

Bruce


----------

